# Anyone here use dexedrine or ritalin?



## sShredz (Jun 27, 2021)

Heard they can be handy on cutting diets


----------



## Jointhecrazy22 (11 mo ago)

sShredz said:


> Heard they can be handy on cutting diets


any stimulant will supress your appetite mate


----------



## sShredz (Jun 27, 2021)

Jointhecrazy22 said:


> any stimulant will supress your appetite mate


yeah but not on the level of the ones I mentioned, apparently you have to force feed yourself and you have more energy/focus too


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Bit drastic using those drugs in order to lose weight isn't it? Ritalin i used recreationally back in the day, its like taking a good E (if you take 3-4 at once) why not just have some self control on your food intake and calorie output? Not bashing but losing weight and/or getting peeled is hard for a reason, it takes hard work and dedication hence why the majority of the nation are in poor shape, adding hardcore drugs just to suppress appetite isn't a good idea imo.


----------



## sShredz (Jun 27, 2021)

B88F said:


> Bit drastic using those drugs in order to lose weight isn't it? Ritalin i used recreationally back in the day, its like taking a good E (if you take 3-4 at once) why not just have some self control on your food intake and calorie output? Not bashing but losing weight and/or getting peeled is hard for a reason, it takes hard work and dedication hence why the majority of the nation are in poor shape, adding hardcore drugs just to suppress appetite isn't a good idea imo.


nah you are right bro, but id rather use that shit than blast copious amount of drugs like some
to get shredded its not worth it, if your mentally happy, have good energy and focus, and have full appetite suppresion your going to be in a way healthier mindset, but I get what your saying its hard yeah, but reason being is because food esp carbs gives a good dopamine rush, and after a long days graft last thing you want is to come home to more dieting


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

sShredz said:


> nah you are right bro, but id rather use that shit than blast copious amount of drugs like some
> to get shredded its not worth it, if your mentally happy, have good energy and focus, and have full appetite suppresion your going to be in a way healthier mindset, but I get what your saying its hard yeah, but reason being is because food esp carbs gives a good dopamine rush, and after a long days graft last thing you want is to come home to more dieting


Been there many times mate and i know what you are saying, but then again i was trying to get under 7% for shows, everyone's willpower is different i guess, trouble is when you suddenly decide to quit the ritalin you'll most probably suffer a major depressive bout like anything that increases dopamine etc to that level, anyway mate guess all you can do is experiment.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Everyone on here wants a quick magic pill instead of actually working hard. The very same U.K. muscle as 12 years ago.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

When I can't stop fiddling I just takes me ritalin, I'm poppin and sailin man!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

sShredz said:


> Heard they can be handy on cutting diets


I’ve not seen dexies since the early 70’s 🤭


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

js77 said:


> I’ve not seen dexies since the early 70’s 🤭


Okay, grandad. Nice cup of Horlicks before bed?


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

js77 said:


> I’ve not seen dexies since the early 70’s 🤭


Still around in the early 80s buddy. Black bombers pissed all over them 😳🤪
OP, I managed to cut to silly % abusing these, all 8 stone of me. Looked like Iggy Pop’s love child 💀


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Uptonogood said:


> Okay, grandad. Nice cup of Horlicks before bed?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

js77 said:


> I’ve not seen dexies since the early 70’s 🤭


Used to have a go at dexies for fun we ****ing snorted them lol
Just very awake focused and no appetite, and some slight happiness and exaltation feeling it was just good for high pressure job but if I was taking too many (ingested) I was feeling almost in cocaine.

Shit drug, had a very short time using it, not worth it

Edit: I do remember that mixed with alcohol it was giving some sort of high but cannot remember much it was ages ago oh and you could just **** for hours without feeling tired but also no Cumming almost impossible lol


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Used to have a go at dexies for fun we ****ing snorted them lol
> Just very awake focused and no appetite, and some slight happiness and exaltation feeling it was just good for high pressure job but if I was taking too many (ingested) I was feeling almost in cocaine.
> 
> Shit drug, had a very short time using it, not worth it
> ...


It’s pretty much the limitless pill lol. 
I don’t think I’ve ever used legit dex pills, always used speed (amphetamine) when I did use it.

Literally just a waste for dieting, it can get you though weeks…if your abusing the shit out of it but then comes a time when you realise ‘what goes up, must come down’ then you’ll just end up becoming a lazy ****..worse eating habits and back to square one…well even worse because before you know it your addicted to taking it.
You start off with a small amount, time passes and next minute your taking it just to wake up and get on with your day.
Can have a wild time tho. You’ll become hyper fixated on doing something pointless for hours, like cleaning up the house. At some point you’ll get lost cleaning an odd spot in the house, 6 hours by and you look around and you’ve not actually cleaned anything. So you’ll be wanting to redose, hoping you get shit done.

TLDR, chit ain’t worth it. Zaps your mental clarity/motivation…you’ll ‘diet’ easily for a few weeks but will struggle to sustain it.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> It’s pretty much the limitless pill lol.
> I don’t think I’ve ever used legit dex pills, always used speed (amphetamine) when I did use it.
> 
> Literally just a waste for dieting, it can get you though weeks…if your abusing the shit out of it but then comes a time when you realise ‘what goes up, must come down’ then you’ll just end up becoming a lazy ****..worse eating habits and back to square one…well even worse because before you know it your addicted to taking it.
> ...


I actually never used it for dieting but I totally get what you saying about being the "limitless" pill. 

In fact I started using it because I was in a real bad time of my life I was drinking and partying sensessly, sleeping 1-2 hours and having to be sharp for a high pressure high responsibility job for maintain my lavish lifestyle. 

I actually got a promotion while being sleep deprived and on those pills lol. 

But still is a shit med and people that don't have a condition requiring it they should stir away from it in my experience.


----------



## SamRS (6 mo ago)

sShredz said:


> Heard they can be handy on cutting diets


Were you able to get some mate? Looking to get some Dexedrine, Adderall or vyvanse


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Both Dexedrine and Ritalin are highly addictive for non-ADHD people. These drugs ruin lives.

If you want appetite suppression why not use Saxenda ?


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> If you want appetite suppression why not use Saxenda ?


Why not just get an 1/8th of speed?


----------



## sShredz (Jun 27, 2021)

SamRS said:


> Were you able to get some mate? Looking to get some Dexedrine, Adderall or vyvanse


not even close brother, amfexa/elvanse in the UK is rare as **** unless you know someone with ADHD, better of using speed


----------



## 136879 (5 mo ago)

Don’t hate me or shit on me calling me a drug addict.

Buy speed powder instead of adderall/Ritalin.

It’s literally the exact same thing, pharmacology it’s the same drug just one is in powder form and the other is a pill.

You’ll save yourself a shit ton of money as 1 gram of speed is €10 and one adderall pill can cost as much as €5-12 for 30mg, which is ****ing ridiculous.

Test it with marquis reagent and it should come out bright orange or urine coloured.

The last thing you want is to accidentally snort meth.

Big Pharma screwing the common folk yet again.


----------



## 136879 (5 mo ago)

Actually for weight loss I recommend:

ECA for moderate weight loss.

T3 & Clenbuterol for superior weight loss.

DNP for significant weight loss.

The further down the list you go the more detrimental to your health it is, choose your poison.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

TrenboloneCrackHead said:


> Don’t hate me or shit on me calling me a drug addict.
> 
> Buy speed powder instead of adderall/Ritalin.
> 
> ...


How many mg does one snort?


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> How many mg does one snort?


Depends how long the line is.. 😝


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

I haven't seen/heard of Dexys or Rit since the 80s. Are they still a thing..? 🤔


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

sShredz said:


> not even close brother, amfexa/elvanse in the UK is rare as **** unless you know someone with ADHD, better of using speed


Just got perscribed Vyvanse! It's basically the same as dexedrine (I think) lisdexamphetamine. 30mg looking to increase to 50-70mg. It took me 2 years to get a prescription, the pharmacy told my doctor they wouldn't give it up even with a prescription and we had to fight for it. I'm diagnosed with ADHD.


----------

